# Tritronics?Dogtra Releases



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

OK guys I am about to pony up the money to get wingers and remote releases. My freind is both a Dogtra/Tritronics dealer and I would like to know which one you guys think is better.

Thanks for your input.
Mike Peters


----------



## Okiebirdboy (Feb 29, 2004)

I've been using the Dogtra Reciever and Transmitor with the Gunners Up launchers and they have both been performing flawlessly. I really like the Quack feature the DogTra's have. I've been a long time TriTronics guy and have nothing but good things to say about them but I really like these DogTra recievers and Transmitors.  

OkieBirdBoy


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

Mr. Peters

I have used Tri-tronics and see no reason to use anything else.

Yesterday one of my remote bird launchers was set to close to the waters edge and when it was released it tipped over into the pond totally submerged for at least one min. while I retrieved it. Still works.

One of my other launchers was shot with a shotgun about three months ago, a pellet went through the speaker, Tri-tronics replaced it free and yes I did tell them that I shot it.

I can't speak for anyone else but the customer service I have recieved from Tri-tronics has been great.

I have a Pro 500 two dog, Classic 70, Bark collers, Remote releases and all I have ever done to them is replace batteries. 

I have used Tri-tronics products for more than ten years and I have a small Gundog training kennel ( only ten runs) so they are used nearly everyday.

Hope this helps

Rich Williams
V.I.P. Kennels


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I would go with the Dogtra. I have the Tritronics Pro Control and am on my 3rd receiver and the sound just went out again last week. All of my training group that uses the Tritronics have had problems with them. Those that have the Dogtras haven't had any problems. 
Their collars are the best, but I don't like their remote releases.

Buck


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got my Dogtra electronics and I'm very impressed with the duck call attention getting sound. It really puts the Tritronics to shame.
I have a training partner who is having all kinds of problems with his Tritronics system.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

No knock on TT, but I use Dogtra and am very pleased. They work flawless.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had my Dogtra releases now for about 2 months and I I love them. Thanks for the input!
Mike Peters


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I used my TT 150 releases that i got 2d hand for the first time today on my new gunners up. Seemed to work okay, but i don't know how long the batteries will last or how long the range is. I can't wait to find out though. Tri-tronics sells good stuff.


----------

